# Rosyth /zeebrugge Ferry Service



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

greek passenger shipper,Attica Holdings,said it had signed a contract to-day to sell its ice class ro-pax vessel 'superfast X' operating between Scotland and Belgium to Veolia transport for 112million€s.
the company added that the delivery and final payment will take place at the beginning of 2007.
Attica holdings said it plans to use its cash balance to aquire suitable tonnage to cover currant shipping demands and the company intends to replace 'super X ' on the Rosyth Zebrugge service


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*That's good news..!*

Cheers Dom,

Good news....that service was under threat not so long ago.

Of course there's always the chance that "due to not being able to find suitable tonnage....the service has now been withdrawn....."

Wait and see....fingers x-rossed

Rushie


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about the sale of Superfast X. As Port Superintendent at the Port of Rosyth I was involved in bringing Superfast to the Port and believe me we put a lot of work in to it. Once bunker prices started to rise Attica started to feel the pinch, at Full Speed they are expensive to operate. Passenger numbers were good and freight to the continent was always good the problem was the return to Scotland Road hauliers preferred to come back via Hull or Dover so that they could pick up a return load.This resulted in the vessels returning half empty at times. I am sure its not the end of the road I am sure Attica will put another vessel on the route.There is a long term future for the terminal at Rosyth I know they are working hard trying to get a service to the Baltic up and running


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Also hope Superfast keep going. Did the round trip at the end of 2003 and
it was a real pleasure not having to drive for hours on end to get to Gourock.

Remember it also because there was a hightened terrorist alert at the time and
all cars were carefully checked before loading at Zeebrugge.
What a difference at Rosyth , security was so lax , we could have have had
a set of sam missiles in the back of the car. The only question we were asked
was the usual "business or pleasure sir". The guy never looked further than the front seats.
Was so concerned ,I even sent an e-mail to the BBC but don't know how far they took
it.

JC


----------



## David Byrne (Mar 18, 2006)

*Rosyth*

Tom,

You are absolutely right - the people at Forth ports put a huge amount of money and effort into getting the Superfast service started.

I was contracted to design, build and install the double decked floating linkspan facility, which we did in a record time of 22 weeks, with a lot of cooperation from everyone at Forth Ports. Even though I am biaised, I must say it is one of the best RoRo facilities around.

I too would not like to see the service end; the clue seems to be to encourage more return cargo loads - more marketing probably needed.

David Byrne


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

David 
Good to see your comments remember the meetings with youself and Dave Oswald well, sadly I took unwell towards the end of the project and landed in Hospital and moved to Leith shortly afterwards. I am sure the terminal will prosper the Baltic is a logical link and I am sure it will happen
Tom


----------

